# 09 Brute Force 750 EFI motor getting hot!



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

This is blowing my mind and i cant seem to figure it out. My motor is getting hot enough you can feel it through the plastics with my and a rider on. I dont know if its me or the bike is suppose to do that or what. How do i know if the water pump is working? Well my stock fan took a dump and i went to autozone and bought an aftermarket one. My question i wasnt paying attention to the CFM on the new fan. Would this make a difference? My quesiton is why is the motor and exhaust getting hot? Any suggestions would be most appreciated hahahaha!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

All brutes get hot on the plastics... the left side gets the hottest because the exhaust pipe is right behind the plastic... there are many threads on here about different things people do to help cut down the heat... but you can only do so much... mount a temp gauge on it so you can actually tell if the engine is getting TOO hot... but they do run pretty hot regardless... just do a search on here... 

oil coolers
radiator relocate
engine ice
header wrap
the list goes on.......


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I wasnt for sure what to think. This one i was scratching my head on. Me and my gf were riding it the other day and it kept burning the crap out of us especially like you said on the left side. Well of course when i hit the water it cools it off. A good friend of mine has an 08' polaris 800 and the have a similar problem with over heating. From some friends of mine that have polaris says its getting so hot its melting the airbox. I dont know. Ummm the oil cooler thing makes since. Im not about the radiator relocate thing. Ive never liked it sitting on my front rack but that might change. My question is what is that ENGINE ICE you were talking about and where can you get that at???


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oil cooler is great if You don't do alot of deep mud riding, and check to see if your radiator is clogged up, I'm using engine ice now in mine It helped some, I bought it threw rocky mountain atv


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah all brutes run on the hot side in stock forum. The best way to monitor it is to install a heat temp gauge. Its really easy to do. Theres a thread in the how too section telling you every thing you will need to install a temp guage. You should consider adding one IMO

A few things that can make your brute run hotter then normal are if its too lean and a dirty radiator. The dirty rad is the most common problem.

I've read some saying the engine ice worked wonders while others say it made very little difference. Hopefully some one with a temp gauge can chime in with temp results. I figure Evans Coolant is gonna show the bets results but its expensive.

You can also use header wrap. I've read mixed reviews about it as well.

One thing i did previous to adding the VDI was add reflective tape to the back side of my fender. Its there from the factory but tends to get worked loose from mud riding. I bought a roll and would replace it each time it came off.

The best thing i every done to mine to make it run cooler was add the VDI. My brute runs an average of 30 degrees cooler with the VDI installed. Now i will say the VDI has had it own set of problems since i bought it but i'm hoping all thats behind me now. Shes running good. No problems with it as of right now.

Now i would not suggest running out and dropping $450 on a VDI just to make your bike run cooler. So far the VDI has been proven to be a pain in the a$$. But "fingers crossed" those problems have been addressed as of now. And the fact is they do lower the opertaing temp of a EFI Brute a lot!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You can buy it at Cycle Gear or pretty much any dealer and some auto parts.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow all these posts are very helpful. Im going to be honest im new to the Brutes. I have had polaris in the past. I actually traded my polaris with my best friend cause i wanted to try something different. I drove this brute when my best friend had it and he offered to trade and i was impressed with the power, handling and everything else. I got tired of polaris for some reason i dont know. I guess everyones titled to there opinion. I have ran into so many problems with this brute but i have hopes once i work out all these bugs that it will be one riding son of a gun. Lets hope. I think reading all these post on what it could be. It would be the radiator. Its common sense if the radiator was working you would know if your mechanically inclined. Ok one more question i know a place that rebuilds radiators here in houston. They have rebuilt a couple in my trucks before. Could they rebuild something like this in my brute or would it not be worth it and buy another radiator? If so i do not want to be spending alot of money on a radiator, any suggestions???


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I had the same thoughts on getting a Radiator built from some where I found a place online that does custom radiators and all I need to do is send them pics of how they mount and the dementions of everything. They said they could build me one like I want which is 3 in wider and 2.5 in thick core same height and make the coolant flow through it 2 times before it goes back to the engine hopefully they wont charge alot. But they'll give me a quote once I send them the pics and stuff of the stock mounting locations. I think a Rad like that would keep the engine plenty cool when riding hard. Maybe cost alot maybe not we'll see hopefully cheaper than hl triple core rad

When I find out how much to make it if its cheap ill let everyone know.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I also used to be one of those guys that didnt like the radiator on the front rack, had the big fancy speaker box you see in my avatar... started riding deeper mud than I used to and meangreen360 talked me into relocating...its the best mod I've ever done.
My brute also runs very hot...rad rack'd, engine ice, and header wrap....this WILL help your problems ALOT!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Filthy you do have a point and like i said thing might change with me relocating it lol. You i have seen people mount the radiator different ways there on that front rack. I have seen them lay it flat down and have a speaker box on top of it or theres other ways i have seen it. What would be good to stand it up like everyone else is doing or can i lay it flat down? Oh filthy i sure do like that front bumper you got on your bike.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey man I see you're down the road from me in Spring. Cycle Shack North in Conroe sells Engine Ice. I just got my Brute yesterday and I'm going to be flushing out what's in the radiator now and running it. It really does run way cooler than other radiator fluids. I'm trying to get mine good to go for Muddapalooza next weekend at Rabbit Creek in Kilgore, if ya wanna go give me a shout on here and let me know.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah your right made in tx. Im just off of 45. Umm i dont know if im going to mudpalooza but iam going to to outlaws in crosby for labor day weekend. Still working all the bugs out of my bike. Thanks for the cycle shack in conroe. Im going to go get me some this weekend.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

We thought about heading out there for Labor Day too but Tree Offroad Park in Alto is having a big Labor Day weekend ride to so I don't know what we're doin yet. If you ain't been there yet it's a really nice park. Cycle Shack has a lot of stuff on the shelves and keep a lot in stock.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Made-In-TX said:


> We thought about heading out there for Labor Day too but Tree Offroad Park in Alto is having a big Labor Day weekend ride to so I don't know what we're doin yet. If you ain't been there yet it's a really nice park. Cycle Shack has a lot of stuff on the shelves and keep a lot in stock.


So is river Run, and River Run is the Best park in east Texas, Hands Down. about 20-30 north on Trees.


----------



## danb303 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Metal man... the VDI is the best thing I have done to mine to lower the temps. You cannot touch the plastic on mine without the VDI. 

I made a set of inner fenders for mine to keep the mud off the radiator. It seems to help because I don't run hot.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah all brutes run on the hot side in stock forum. The best way to monitor it is to install a heat temp gauge. Its really easy to do. Theres a thread in the how too section telling you every thing you will need to install a temp guage. You should consider adding one IMO
> 
> A few things that can make your brute run hotter then normal are if its too lean and a dirty radiator. The dirty rad is the most common problem.
> 
> ...


I fixed this problem... I peeled the factory heat tape off, and then re-glued it back in place with Liquid nails brand clear silicone... I have been on 4 rides and it hasn't lifted, and this is with the muzzy pro making the heat.


----------



## danb303 (Mar 11, 2009)

My inner fenders


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Danb303 what you got there ?


----------



## danb303 (Mar 11, 2009)

I used a black mat material to make some home made inner fender splash guards to keep the mud off the radiator. I cut it to fit then rivited it to the plastic lips inside the fenders.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

best thing to do is relocate Period. I was running mine at roosters mud bog in louisiana and it was dead summer heat it got so hot I told myself its just not fun riding a bike that would melt your leg. Trust me the best thing you can do is put it up top and its nice during the winter because the snorkels will blow warm air from engine on you but during summer its warm to but better than on your leg. I had marks on my legs before I relocated. Good luck


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

brute21 said:


> best thing to do is relocate Period. I was running mine at roosters mud bog in louisiana and it was dead summer heat it got so hot I told myself its just not fun riding a bike that would melt your leg. Trust me the best thing you can do is put it up top and its nice during the winter because the snorkels will blow warm air from engine on you but during summer its warm to but better than on your leg. I had marks on my legs before I relocated. Good luck



Relocating is great, but some of us need the rack for cargo (I do a lot of trail work for our local clubs) i.e. chainsaws, oil, fuel, etc. I like the 'inner-fenders' danb did, I'm going to try them.

I'd also like to add that when my '08 kicked out some coolant after overheating, the fan quit running (I'd guess there wasn't enough coolant to trigger the switch). This obviously made it overheat some more. Once I got the system full again, the fan worked fine. I'm also going to get a manual fan switch, some 'engine-ice', and hopefully that will end my troubles.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Relocating is great, but some of us need the rack for cargo (I do a lot of trail work for our local clubs) i.e. chainsaws, oil, fuel, etc. I like the 'inner-fenders' danb did, I'm going to try them.
> 
> I'd also like to add that when my '08 kicked out some coolant after overheating, the fan quit running (I'd guess there wasn't enough coolant to trigger the switch). This obviously made it overheat some more. Once I got the system full again, the fan worked fine. I'm also going to get a manual fan switch, some 'engine-ice', and hopefully that will end my troubles.


you could drag a small trailer when doing the trail work, unhook and leave it loaded for next time... what good is rack cargo space if your over-heating?


----------



## danb303 (Mar 11, 2009)

Make sure you get the radiator full again. You have to take the front plastic loose to get to the radiator cap....thanks Kawi!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

N20torious and many others are pretty much right. I recently put a manual fan switch on it just for giggles to see if turning the fan on manualy what it would do. It was cooling it down much better. This is my next trick. A good friend of mine as already done this and it works awesome. An 18 wheeler has a different cooling setup than our personal vehicles. They have a setup with the temp sensor and thermostat are built in together. Its weird i know i have the parts already and when i make it back home from out of town i will try it out and let yall know how it is. Im gambling on this but doesnt hurt trying.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

danb303 said:


> Make sure you get the radiator full again. You have to take the front plastic loose to get to the radiator cap....thanks Kawi!!!


Just one more reason to rack it. Easy fill, easy to check level before heading to the parks.


----------

